# Best place for custom stickers for clothing co.?



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I am trying to get custom stickers made to put in my customer's shipments and it seems all these sites suck at customer service. I already tried 123stickers.com and stickerguy.com and they both have horrible customer service. They won't even reply back. Can anybody give me a good experience they had with having some custom stickers made for your clothing co.? Any positive referrals would be appreciated. I am looking for a decent turn around time as well.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Anybody with good referrals for custom stickers?


----------



## i_t_man (Dec 30, 2008)

Sticker Mule, without question.

I'm not affiliated with them in any way but I have to say they set the standard for dealing with customers. I recently ordered some stickers to put in with my shirts and was blown away by the quality and the speed of the whole process. I uploaded my art, within 24 hours they emailed my a mockup and once I clicked "approved", they started printing.

This is a company that is doing it right and they will get all my sticker business.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks man. I will contact them and see what they can do.


----------



## Celly Hard (Feb 22, 2012)

gotprint.com has great prices. I am currently waiting for my stickers to come but their turnaround time was quick and easy to order the stickers as well!


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

I just ordered with sticker mule. The proof came out great and the turn around is only 2 weeks. Seems a lil steep in price though. I will check out gotprint.com on their pricing for future reference, thanks.


----------



## Blue Gnome (Apr 9, 2012)

Try Sticker Robot - printing high quality, full color, custom, outdoor vinyl silkscreen stickers


----------



## BlueRidgeGraphic (Feb 29, 2012)

I know it's a little late, but you should check out Stouse next time. We do plenty of sticker orders and use them all the time.


----------



## SaintCloudNYC (Oct 10, 2011)

Print Mor NYC is good and they are cheap


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

i used Custom Vinyl Stickers | Reflective Window Stickers + Outdoor Decals - StickerCutting.com and i was happy with results


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys but your a little too late. I ordered my stickers from stickermule and they were quick and efficient and the stickers came out great, maybe just a little pricey.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> Anybody with good referrals for custom stickers?


contagiousgraphics.com...quick turnaround, good quality...I use em all the time...oh & great prices too...


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

I make my own stickers, kiss cut or printed on sp540 

Sent from my R800a using Tapatalk


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

MIAMIMONEY said:


> I am trying to get custom stickers made to put in my customer's shipments and it seems all these sites suck at customer service. I already tried 123stickers.com and stickerguy.com and they both have horrible customer service. They won't even reply back. Can anybody give me a good experience they had with having some custom stickers made for your clothing co.? Any positive referrals would be appreciated. I am looking for a decent turn around time as well.


I guarantee the best price with great quality and awesome turn around time!
PM me for details.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Already went through sticker mule guys..thanks anyways


----------



## akar (Jul 1, 2011)

We use broprints.com and they've been great. Good quality, responsive and they do gang run specials that are really good deals.


----------



## addapparel (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a local person she does a great job and you get a lot for your money check her out at MakeMyGraphic - Small Business Advertising Solutions


----------



## Shaymelo (Apr 17, 2012)

I used Sticker guy and it took a while but they came out great. I'm not sure why the customer service was so bad for you because I emailed them with questions and they got back right away. I'm now getting more stickers but I chose Stickermule since I want them much sooner.


----------



## ctcstreetwear (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know the name of the company I go through because a mate prints them in his spare time there, I'll ask him and get back to you.


----------



## 138ink (Jul 5, 2012)

What kind of stickers?
Size?
Qty?
Colors?

Thanks
Blake
138ink.com


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

I used stickerguy.com can't really beat the deals. (If you can please tell me because I want it!) but it does take a good 30 days to get your stickers and obviously the colors are limited with such pricing. 

Never emailed them or anything though, so I wouldn't know about the customer service.


----------



## 138ink (Jul 5, 2012)

AustinBoston17, Not sure why that take's so long for him.. I usually get my orders out in 5-7 days, depending on the order, but check me out, Next time you need somthing let me know I'll hook you up.

Thanks
Blake
138ink


----------



## naturalminds (Mar 6, 2012)

It took almost 6* weeks to get my last order from stickerguy. I cant find cheaper prices but I might give sticker mule a shot.

*8 weeks


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Not to defend Sticker Guy, I don't know the guy from Joe Schmo and have no stake in it. But he plainly states on his site the turnaround time so anything sooner is a bonus, and when it takes the amount of time he states on his site, why be surprised or upset?

He has maybe the best prices, his work is good and dunno what else to say. 

You can pay more to him and get a bulk or full color order and get it quicker. In like 5 business days. 

Or you can go somewhere else and there is usually a pretty big price difference. I just try to plan ahead and pocket the savings.


----------



## Criticsdarling (Apr 28, 2012)

I just bought 1000 2" x 2" logo stickers from Print Runner for less than $35 after shipping. They have not come in yet, but so far the reviews I read of them, and my own experience ordering has been great!


----------



## GeorgeT (Sep 11, 2012)

I know I'm kind of late to this party, but check out Las Vegas Printing. Pretty inexpensive, good turnaround time, but my favorite thing is the customization. You can make them into cool shapes, even shaped like t-shirts or a your personal logo. Just one more site to think about next time, you can never have too many options.


----------



## Criticsdarling (Apr 28, 2012)

Here are my finished stickers from print runner 1000 2"x2" stickers for $35


----------

